# Snowshoes for pheasant hunting?



## GW (May 31, 2007)

I've never used snowshoes for pheasant hunting, or for anything else, but we've received so much snow here in NW Iowa over the last few days (20.5 inches since Dec 23, on top of a foot already on the ground) that I've ordered a pair from Cabelas. 
My question for you more experienced snowshoers is this: do use just use them to cross terrain in order to reach the cattails and then take them off, or can you use them in thicker cover? 
Thanks in advance,
GW


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried them last year and hated them. I think you have to have the right snow. Last years late season snow with very dry with the bitter cold temps and you just sank down and in the cattails, they are worthless without good deer trails. In SE this year there very few deer trails with the late freeze. Very strange season to say the least.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I wear them but leave them on for the entire hunt. Most of our cattail sloughs in my area are long and narrow so I let the dogs work through the center while I walk the outskirts. I don't use the traditional snow shoes, but rather new aluminum frame ones (Easton brand but there are other good brands out there)that are smaller and lighter. They track better and have cleats underneath to avoid sliding when walking up or down hills. They also are easier IMO in snow where you sink a little more. I have been wearing mine the last few days through our storm to do chores. Wind died down today and finally was able to start clearing the farmyard.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Different shoes for different terrain. The "old fashion" shoes wil perform better for your needs then the new style technical shoes will. The technicals are good for existing trails were there is some snow on top of a hard surface. Good luck with these in deep powder or any type of thick cover. I purchased a shoe called the "Ojibway". These are a wooden shoe with a long rudder and a pointed, up-turned toe. The toe works to sperate cover allowing room for the bed of the shoe. They work perfectly for CRP, willows, and cattails. I've walked literally miles and miles in heavy cattails while wearing these shoes. Another thing to consider is the space needed to place your foot in front of the other. Most shoes make you walk with your legs spread out in an unnatural stance. OK for awhile, but this will eventually take out your knee's, hips, and back. The Ojibway's allow for a natural stride, causing less fatigue and far less wear and tear on the lower joints. I have walked hundreds of miles in mine and have spent all day for several consecutive days in them and when done have felt just fine. They arnt the greatest shoe for deep soft powder, but they are still pretty good. However, in all other snow types and depths, along with any kind of ground cover and terrain, they are probably the very best shoe available. They are without a doubt the very best all around, all terrain shoe out there.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have anyone making paths for me. There are different styles of aluminum frames as well, not just trail shoes. Most of the traditional ones I have worn are the type that make you walk in an uncomfortable position. I don't like too long of shoes either because in heavy cover it becomes hard to turn around. It might take you a couple of tries before you find a pair you like. dc240nt from the sounds of it walks in more powdery type of snow. Where I live everything is windswept with a hard upper surface on the snow. The type of snow and terrain will dictate the best type of shoe for the area IMO.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

These guys sell nice "traditional" shoes.

http://snowshoe.com/


----------

